

Risk Index Measures Google Algorithm SERP Fluctuations - rankranger
http://www.rankranger.com/rank-risk-index

======
thessler
With Google behaving like a phantom lately it will be nice to use this tool to
keep an eye on what they’re up to. Thanks!

------
austinlarson029
looks intersting, how did you come up with this

~~~
rankranger
Thanks Austin, we measure SERP fluctuations for 10,000+ domains and keywords
that we monitor daily to help you stay on top of those pesky penguins and
pandas.

You can check our blog for more info: [http://www.rankranger.com/?p=docs-
blog&dp=177](http://www.rankranger.com/?p=docs-blog&dp=177)

